
The Next Chapter of Meetup - Gys
https://www.meetup.com/blog/the-next-chapter-of-meetup/
======
enraged_camel
Things at WeWork must be quite dire.

~~~
Gys
WeWork bought Meetup for $200 million end of 2017. I do not think any details
were disclosed this time, but I guess the consortium paid way less.

It worries me that the Pro subscriptions are growing so much. Seems Meetup
wants to focus on the enterprise market. Pro subscription are much, much more
expensive than normal ones and do not offer many benefits for a normal
organizor. Only if you want to target your group members outside of Meetup.

